# April 6th: Bobcats @ 76ers



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

<center>*

















Charlotte Bobcats (15-57) vs Philadelphia 76ers (36-37)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.
Philadelphia 76ers

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Allen Iverson 
SG: Andre Iguodala
SF: Kyle Korver
PF: Rodney Rodgers
C: Samuel Dalembert


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

another W.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> another W.


I surely hope so.


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

Emeka had 19 rebounds in an earlier game by them and they lost by 1 point. Look for him to get 20 rebounds and the win


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

jaja said:


> Emeka had 19 rebounds in an earlier game by them and they lost by 1 point. Look for him to get 20 rebounds and the win


By your logic...

Allen Iverson had 52 points in an earlier game and we lost by a point or two. Look for him to get 60 points and the win.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> By your logic...
> 
> Allen Iverson had 52 points in an earlier game and we lost by a point or two. Look for him to get 60 points and the win.


That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We should win this game, but we shouldn't go in expecting a win. We should play hard and if we are blowing them out then put in our young players and rest Iverson. It would be terribly disappointing if we lost this game.

PS - RoyWilliams I love that Rodney Rogers picture. Haha!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> PS - RoyWilliams I love that Rodney Rogers picture. Haha!


Lol i couldnt find the headshot on here so i went to nba.com and that was the first picture i saw on there.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

don't underestimate the cats. 
we can't look to them as an automatic win because that's when we have our biggest letdowns.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> don't underestimate the cats.
> we can't look to them as an automatic win because that's when we have our biggest letdowns.


Yeah, but hopefully we get the win and sweep them in the season series.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

expect a 40 point game from A.I


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't see this game as a blowout, it's going to be a ton closer than the last time we played them. Not only because Brevin Knight is playing, but because Emeka Okafor is healthy. I still think we have the win here.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If they win this game, they fall withing 1 and a half games of Cleveland for seventh If they can be Charlotte and cleveland, they stand a great chance for 7th, especially since they have the 3rd best record against the east and all their games left are against the east.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

we all want and we all thing we will win but it will not be easy .
the bobcats are in the max. level to play this game and we aren´t so.but we have to win and we will this game.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Link to VBookie, we are 11 point favorites.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I put all my UCash down on the Sixers for tonight.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> I put all my UCash down on the Sixers for tonight.


Hopefully that works out for ya.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Yahoo finally updates the score and Philly is up 8-6.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Score now is 12-10 with Philly up, 8:17 to go.

AI started off hot shooting, 3-4 with 8 pts.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

20-16 with 5:37 to go, Philly up.

Ai has ten points, two assists.

Korver and Rodgers have 3.

Sam has 4.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

24-16 Philly lead with 4:18 to go.

AI has 12 and 3 assists.

Everyone elses scoring is pretty equal.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

24-18 Philly with 2:18 to go.

Okafor picked up his second foul and Ely checks in.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

You're watching the stat sheet too, aren't you?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Yes yes i am.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

AI knocks down another jumper and stays hot. 29-19 Philly.

AI is 6-9 with fifteen points. Looks like a big game tonight for him.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

End of the 1st, Philly leads 36-23.

AI starts off real hot leading with 17 points and 4 assists.
Josh Davis is the second high scorer with 5.
Iggy leads the boards column with 5.

Philly shot 70% from the field in the first. :clap:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

With my 9000th post ill keep it in the Philly forum by saying were beating the Bobcats 38-28 with 10:26 to go in the second. :banana:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

45-35 with 7:20 to go in the second.

AI has 18 and 6 assists.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Score is 48-37 Philly.

Iverson has 21 points, 3 boards, 6 assists.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

AI might be going for a triple double, he has 21-5-6 with 5 mins to go in the second.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

51-37 Philly with 4:58 to go.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Iggy hits a three to make it 54-37 with 3 mins to go.

Ai has 21-6-6.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

58-37 with 2:30 to go.

AI has 25-6-6

Sam has 9-5

Iggy has 5-72


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Were still shooting great, around the 60% mark and were up 62-39!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

66-47 at halftime. Were shooting great tonight, 59%.

AI has 30-7-7


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

```
Philadelphia  
 Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts  
  K. Korver 14 1-2 1-1 0-0 0 2 0 1 1 0 2 3  
  R. Rogers 4 1-1 0-0 1-2 0 1 0 0 0 1 2 3  
  S. Dalembert 17 4-8 0-0 1-2 4 5 2 0 1 3 0 9  
  A. Iguodala 15 2-3 1-1 0-0 0 6 2 0 1 0 1 5  
  A. Iverson 21 8-12 0-3 6-7 0 6 6 3 1 0 1 22  
  A. McKie 12 1-3 0-1 0-0 0 1 2 1 1 0 0 2  
  M. Jackson 10 3-5 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 6  
  J. Davis 2 1-2 1-1 2-2 0 0 0 1 0 0 2 5  
 
 Totals 95 21-36 3-7 10-13 4 21 12 7 5 4 8 55  
 Percentages:   .583 .429 .769   Team Rebounds: 3
```


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Bobcats start out the third with a 6-0 run to make it 66-53 Philly.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Finally AI hits a bucket to make it 68-55.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Bobcats are starting the third on a roll. 11-2 run, cutting the lead to ten, 68-58. :curse:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

After scoring 36 in the first, 30 in the second, we have a total of 5 points in the third halfway through. What the hell is going on.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Lead is 72-62.

Weve been outscored in the thrid 15-6.

Everyone has cooled off for us.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Davis gets hit 10th point to make it 76-65 Philly with 4:30 to go.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Alexander hits two fts for the Bobcats to cut the lead to 9. :curse: 76-67.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

We've been outscored by ten in the third inning. The score is 80-69 with 2:49 to go.

AI has 36-7-7
Davis the second leading scorer with 10.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Lead is cut to 8 now with 1:17 to go.

Sixersfan im a little worried about your bet now.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

End of the 3rd and our lead is only 7. 86-79.

AI has 36-7-7.

We shot 33% in the third. :curse: 

They shot just under 50%

We were outscored 32-20 in the third. :curse:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Score is 90-83 with 9 mins to go.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Okafor hits a basket to give us the lowest lead since the start of the game at 5. 90-85.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Iverson gives us a 92-85 lead by scoring his 40th point on a technical ft.

8:14 to go.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

AI extends the lead to 10 with a layup and a ft.

Wallace comes down and cuts it back to 8, 8 mins to go were up 95-87.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

With 6 mins to go the lead is 97-91.

AI has 43-7-8


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

mellow-dramatik said:


> expect a 40 point game from A.I


 
did u doubt me


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

We better win this game in regulation because we are in some foul trouble.

Korver and Rodgers have 5.

Sam and Jackson have 4.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> did u doubt me


Hell you should have said a 50 point nite.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Lead is only 3 now with 2:30 to go. 102-99. :curse:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Iggy hits two fts to give him 7 points and 11 boards.

Lead is 104-101 with 1:39 to go.

Come on guys, hold on.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

AI's single-handedly keeping them alive. It's going to be embarrassing if they lose to the bobcats while he gets 50


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Score is the same with 50 secs to go.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

sliccat said:


> AI's single-handedly keeping them alive. It's going to be embarrassing if they lose to the bobcats while he gets 50


No doubt, we better hang on or they should be embarrased.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

13 secs to go were up 104-103.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Bobcats have the ball with 11 to go down by 1.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

what happened? 

we were up by 20+


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

8 second backcourt violation gives us the ball with 2.9 to go!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Korver hits the first ft to put us up two.

Hits the second to make the lead 3 with 2.9 to go...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Whew we hang on and get the win 106-103.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> what happened?
> 
> we were up by 20+


Outscored 56-40 in the second half, and we shot terribly in the second after hitting 60% in the first half.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

```
Philadelphia  
 Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts  
  K. Korver 24 3-6 3-5 2-2 0 4 0 3 2 0 5 11  
  R. Rogers 17 1-2 0-1 1-2 0 1 0 0 0 1 5 3  
  S. Dalembert 36 4-13 0-0 2-4 6 7 2 2 1 4 4 10  
  A. Iguodala 39 2-6 1-2 2-2 1 11 2 1 1 0 2 7  
  A. Iverson 48 17-31 1-8 13-14 0 7 8 5 2 0 2 48  
  A. McKie 30 2-5 0-2 0-0 1 6 5 1 1 0 3 4  
  J. Davis 12 3-7 2-4 2-2 1 2 1 3 0 0 2 10  
  M. Jackson 31 5-11 0-0 3-4 1 2 1 3 0 0 5 13  
  J. Salmons 3 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0  
  C. Webber DNP - Left Shoulder Sprai 
  K. Ollie DNP - Coach's Decision 
  W. Green DNP - Coach's Decision 
 
 Totals 240 37-81 7-22 25-30 10 40 19 18 7 5 28 106  
 Percentages:   .457 .318 .833   Team Rebounds: 8
```


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

haha so much for my ucash, but at least we got the win.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I was watching the baseball game on ESPN and noticed the 6ers big lead was dwindling down to single digits...

I'm just glad we were able to pull it out. :clap:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> I was watching the baseball game on ESPN and noticed the 6ers big lead was dwindling down to single digits...
> 
> I'm just glad we were able to pull it out. :clap:


Yup me too, ive been running a gamethread here, for that game if you want to join.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> haha so much for my ucash, but at least we got the win.


Early in the first half i thought u made it easily.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> Yup me too, ive been running a gamethread here, for that game if you want to join.


Thanks, but I was watching the A's rookie pitcher shut out the Orioles.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> Thanks, but I was watching the A's rookie pitcher shut out the Orioles.


Alright the offer was there lol.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

It took 48 points from Iverson to beat these guys by three and they could've beat us in the last few seconds? Luckily their team really sucks in crunch time or we could've lost again. This team really needs some work.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> It took 48 points from Iverson to beat these guys by three and they could've beat us in the last few seconds? Luckily their team really sucks in crunch time or we could've lost again. This team really needs some work.


Yeah i didnt understand we dominated in the first half and then just bombed the second half.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

RoyWilliams said:


> Yeah i didnt understand we dominated in the first half and then just bombed the second half.


The problem is we got lazy and just relaxed. We need to shut these teams down, we can't them come back like that. It would really help our confidence too and it's extremely valuable in the playoffs.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

well the bobcats did beat miami last week so they aint that bad


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> The problem is we got lazy and just relaxed. We need to shut these teams down, we can't them come back like that. It would really help our confidence too and it's extremely valuable in the playoffs.


I couldnt agree more. A win is a win, but if we had kept playing like we did in the first half it would have gave us some more confidence.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Post Game Quotes*

Here are some post game quotes from this game.



> *Philadelphia 76ers Head Coach Jim O'Brien*
> 
> On tonight's game:
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, they did beat Miami, so maybe we can too.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

sliccat said:


> Well, they did beat Miami, so maybe we can too.


We already have


----------

